

Gamificate your work - part 1 - thoughts only - perssontm
http://text.krona.tm/post/9555684798/gameification-part-1-thoughts-only

======
bpmredux
[http://bpmredux.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/level-up-why-
social...](http://bpmredux.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/level-up-why-social-bpm-
and-the-social-enterprise-should-be-more-like-wow-bpm-socialbpm-gamification/)

Same thing :)

~~~
perssontm
True, interesting to see more than me got the same idea, not surprisingly
though. ;)

Any good examples where its used within businesses?

